

Less than 2% of purchases happens online. 98%, offline - rokhayakebe
http://milo.com/blog/the-bulk-of-shopping-still-takes-place-in-store/

======
peyton
I don't understand where the data for this graph came from. The 2000 Census?

It claims online electronics sales of $1.3 billion. But Newegg alone sold $1.3
billion... in 2005. [http://www.allbusiness.com/business-planning-
structures/star...](http://www.allbusiness.com/business-planning-
structures/starting-a-business/3874326-1.html)

The numbers just aren't believable.

~~~
samir
These numbers feel more realistic:

[http://www.permuto.com/blog/2010/02/27/what-are-people-
reall...](http://www.permuto.com/blog/2010/02/27/what-are-people-really-
buying-online/)

Maybe I'm interpreting the Milo graph wrong.

~~~
kuhfes
The graphs represent completely different data and it is easy to misinterpret.
Neither graph represents total percentage of online sales to Brick & Mortar
stores accurately.

From the comments on Permuto site: "The graph above is more descriptive of how
e-commerce is replacing mail order catalogs for non-store purchases."

Source of data is probably: Table 1022: Electronics Shopping and Mail-Order
Houses–Total and E-Commerce Sales. "Represents NAICS code 454110, which
comprises establishments primarily engaged in retailing all types of
merchandise using non store means, such as catalogs, toll free telephone
numbers, or electronic media, such as interactive television or computer. ”

------
zck
Too bad this graph was made with no regard to the actual numbers. Compare Food
& Beverage to Clothing & Accessories. Food has 0.2% ($1,022) online, while
clothing has 0.9 ($2,115). So twice as much in dollars, and four times as much
as a percentage. Yet it's shorter and narrower.

~~~
Terretta
It's a disinfographic.

And where are books? Copy says "less than 5% of retail sales" is online, and
graphic shows sectors all at 2% or under. What sectors bring the split back up
to 5%?

------
hkuo
Cars, food, clothing, electronics, misc(???), hobbies(???), and furniture.
Let's see, that amounts to duh, duh, duh, duh, huh?, huh?, and duh.

Hmmmmm. Let's see. Something is missing here. I can't quite pin it down. What
is it? Oh right! Music, books and movies!

Convenient to just have blinders on to Amazon, iTunes, NetFlix and the like.

Oh, this chart must be before 1990. Aha.

------
codexon
Is this Ted Dziuba's startup? I just tried a search in my area and it only
came up with 1 item. It doesn't seem very useful so far.

~~~
krakensden
Yes it is

------
Anon84
"Online sales poised to grow by a factor of 50x!!!"

</MarketingSpeak>

------
shorbaji
0.2% for food & beverages! Looks like plenty of room there for startups, e.g.
OpenTable-like service but for meal takeaways and orders (as opposed to
OpenTable's eating out)

